

Daring Fireball - Three Takeaways From Today’s WWDC Keynote - zachrose
http://daringfireball.net/2012/06/three_takeaways_wwdc

======
zachrose
> I’ve said it before and will say it again: Google made a mistake by deciding
> to oppose rather than ally with Apple on mobile.

I don't follow. Google would be better off making services for iOS and, say,
BlackBerry or WebOS? And Apple would be in the same position of trying to
build their own differentiating services?

